# Pictures of my puppies



## AuntCare (Aug 14, 2006)

Finally, I think I figured out how to upload pictures.

The young Golden is my girl Selli at 1 year. The old Golden is my heart dog, bridge-kid Dexy at 10 years. The picture of the two dogs is Selli at 2 yrs and Duffy at 8 months.

I hope this works.

AC


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Great pictures. I think I like the third one best....


----------



## goldenfrodo (Sep 1, 2005)

Nice pictures I love the old Goldens face.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

goldenfrodo said:


> Nice pictures I love the old Goldens face.


Me too. Don't they just look so wise?


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I agree, the photo of the old guy should get an award, but theyare all very cute doggies.


----------



## Allie and the Gang =) (Apr 21, 2005)

Such sweet shots! Love them all!


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

I love the one of the "mature" golden. What a great picture.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

They are adorable. And the last one is so poignant.


----------



## kowey (Feb 28, 2006)

The picture with the older guy in the canoe is indeed perfect. Pups look cute, elder dogs ARE cute?


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

They are all beautiful as they go through the stages of their lives but, in my opinion, nothing beats the face of an older golden. If they've been fortunate there's trust and love stamped in that white face.


----------



## AuntCare (Aug 14, 2006)

My Dexy Love was indeed a wonderful boy. He was as wise and dignified as the picture suggests except when he was being extremely goofy, laying on his back, squirming around and holding a hat in his mouth. He was with me for 12 wonderful years and I lost him 2 years ago to hemangiosarcoma. My new guide for life is never to do anything to shame my boy at the bridge.


----------



## kowey (Feb 28, 2006)

AuntCare said:


> My new guide for life is never to do anything to shame my boy at the bridge.


Then your dog gave sense to your live. And made a better person of you. I like that view!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Beautiful dogs!  Thanks for sharing them


----------

